# Overhead Nitrate Sump



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Since my community tank always seems to have anywhere from a dozen to dozens of little poopers in it grazing on algae all day and raising the nitrates no matter how little I feed...








I decided to make an overhead sump that sits on top of the tank. I used a 24" window box planter with the top 1 1/2 inches trimmed off; I trimmed it down because I had to make a stand to put under the sump to clear the canister return lines.








I bought an Azoo 180 power head; it's really kind of cute. It is no more than a 1 1/2 inch cube, is adjustable and flows 48 gph max. I have it running at about 30 gph.








I used a couple of bulk heads to run the input and output; here is the output.








It actually puts out a few bubbles as the water returns.








I filled it with 6 pounds of lava rock; I used the ones for gas BBQ grills as they seem to be more porous than the decorative ones for gardening, and pothos cuttings. I'm hoping that anaerobic bacteria will colonize the rock while the plants also feed off the nitrates.


----------



## Cyphro (Mar 23, 2018)

You should put a light in there.


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Cyphro said:


> You should put a light in there.


It gets plenty of natural light; it is raining and very dark today.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Old Newbie said:


> Cyphro said:
> 
> 
> > You should put a light in there.
> ...


I think his point was that you should light it to promote algae growth there ... as opposed to in the tank.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Old Newbie, fixed your post so the text is with the pics.

Nice job on the DIY!


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

wryan said:


> Old Newbie said:
> 
> 
> > Cyphro said:
> ...


I like the algae growth in the tank, so do the fish.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Old Newbie said:


> wryan said:
> 
> 
> > I think his point was that you should light it to promote algae growth there ... as opposed to in the tank.
> ...


Works for me as well ... :thumb:


----------

